# Which tow service and why



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok guys 

Which tow service at sea is the best :

Im located in Panama City Beach , and called the usual suspects , and wonder who to go with.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

I have had both. I used Sea Tow out of Daulphin Island and had nothing but good things to say the one time I had to get service.

I now fish out of Orange Beach and use Boat U.S. Have not had to use yet.

The biggest difference between the two is Sea Tow covers your boat, and Boat US covers you. This is to the best of my understanding. Meaning if you are fishing with someone else, Boat U.S will still come get you. If some one is using your boat and has problems, Sea Tow will still come get them. I am not positive how this affects family members taking your boat. I would check in to this if it could create a problem.

No one takes my boat with out me, I do use someone elses boat on occasions with out them. This is what affected my decision the most. I am covered on any boat, even if they do not have a membership.

Even after hearing others opinions, I would call both and hear it straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I had great experiences with Sea Tow the couple times I have used them. Once in Lake Lanier and the other out of OB. Sea Tow covers you and your boat actually. this is copyed and pasted from their web site "It covers you on every boat you own, rent, charter, lease or borrow, and it covers others operating your boats..."


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I have had Sea Tow out of OB for many years. Used them many times, all with good results.



Can't speak for the others but Sea Tow is the one for me. 



My membership covers me on any boat that I am on. Only exception is if I am on another boat where the owner of that boat is present. In other words, if I borrow your boat I am covered, if I go with you on your boat I am not. I think this is standard policy for both but not sure.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I -- not owning a boat -- actually had this conversation with Rich from Sea Tow last night at the seminar.

If I get Sea Tow, it covers me on any boat I borrow as long as the owner is not there (because if he is, it's his responsibility, not mine). It covers any boat I own, he said one guy has three and they're all covered -- even if I loan them to someone. It also covers you and your boat no matter where you are, Gulf Shores, here, Lake Eufala, where ever.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Had Sea Tow for years and have used their service several times, can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have had sea tow for many many years but have never had to use them (knock on wood!) but I have met the sea tow captain for OB and he has impressed me a knowledgeable stand up capt.



MScontender


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

SEATOW it is , signed up yesterday .

Thanks Guys.


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

sea tow out of dauphin island,had to use it one time up in the delta and still was there in not much more than an hour i thought that was agreat time for as far as he had to come.:clap


----------



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

TowBoat, only had to use them once, but the towed me 36 miles back to dock, Nice friendly staff and very professional.


----------



## Triggerfish (Jul 21, 2009)

Had Tow Boat US for years, never used them but found out they had a limited coverage area and then you get charged by the mile no matter what package you have there is a limited coverage area.

Signed up for Sea Tow, unlimited coverage no matter where you are. They even have a couple outfits in the Bahamas. If they don't have an available service when you call they'll give you the name of a reputable service and if they can't, as long as you use a licensed service they'll reimburse your bill.


----------

